# Good algae maintaince crew



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

I am sorry I know this is a repeat thread for the most part. I have planted my 90g and will eventually be a discus tank. I was going to move in my bushy nose plecos, but read some where to be careful with them. What would you guys recommend as a good algae crew for this warmer tank (81 to 85)? I can pretty much keep any freshwater fish alive and healthy except for ottos. Historically I have never done well with them. Not sure why. Thanks


----------



## battered (Jan 1, 2012)

Nerites have always been my favorite algae eaters. Should do ok in a discus tank, but I've never tried myself.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the input. any suggestion for creatures that may be a little more active?


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

otos and plecos are both rumored (i've never seen it happen, as i don't have discus, but i've heard of it a LOT) to take a liking to discus' slime coats as they get older and lazier  
ramshorns are great algae eaters, four of them turned my 5.5 gallon from a hideous overgrown mess to an entirely algae-free tank over the course of a week or two


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I read, of the various oto cat species out there, only one type has a tendency to take a liking to discus slime. Not sure which type, but otos do an amazing job of eating algae. I'd also suggest cherry shrimp but I doubt they would survive with discus.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Amano Shrimp would work.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Nerites, oto's, ramshorns, and amano shrimp.
My dream algae team.
My nerites get the glass..
My oto's and shrimp get the plants.. And the ramshorns clean everything else.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

Well, slightly off-topic but since the Otos liking for slime coats was raised here:

I have a 90G pretty well packed with Angelfish sub-adults. After the tank cycled I added a bunch of Otos to clean up the residual diatom bloom. Well, they ate themselves out of that food source scary-quick. After a while I notice one or two would basically "cruise" amongst the angels when ever they all flocked to the top of the tank thinking it was feeding time. They sure did make enough of a PITA of themselves that they were moved. The odd part is only 2 of the 9 displayed the behavior.......Stumped.


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

I suspect otos probably have a tendency to eat discus slime in more sanitary environments where diatoms are scarce. Discus fry eat the slime because it contains essential nutrients for their development, and I wouldn't be surprised if the slime is comprised of some diatoms as well.


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Amono shrimp or nerite snails are the best in my opinion


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

Amanos have been my best cleaning crew to date. they work on glass/plants/substrate
Red Ramshorn snails are good for all the above but not as through or fast as Amanos
Malaysian trumpet snails do the substrate aeration and excess food cleanup down below.

Nerites are pretty but lay a ton of unsightly eggs on slimey gel on driftwood and glass everywhere. their cons outweigh the benefits IMHO.

Otos are ok but arent aggressive feeders and are likely to starve before your tank gets cleanned which is why these are the only cleaning crew guys that i supplement algae waffers for. the rest are selfsustaining


----------



## ajkochev (Jun 9, 2010)

Will any of these tank inhabitants eat the plants you are trying to grom over algae if you have a particular plant?


----------



## exv152 (Jun 8, 2009)

ajkochev said:


> Will any of these tank inhabitants eat the plants you are trying to grom over algae if you have a particular plant?


Nope.


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

ive seen nerites eat rotted portions of plant leaves but they were on the way out anyway.


----------



## MichaelMcG (Mar 16, 2012)

co2 roud:


----------



## Soujirou (Jun 16, 2008)

My ramshorn eat my watersprite, both regular and broad leaf. The plants looked healthy to me but maybe they can tell otherwise.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the good ideas. I really like the idea of the Malaysian trumpet snails esp for sand. Don't these guys breed like crazy and then you have tons of them?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

You have tons of them, but the population will usually self regulate to some degree and they aren't destructive. It's pretty crazy when you look at your tank at 3am and there are 1000 snails roaming around that you didn't know where there ,but I like them!


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

you don't end up with a massive quantity of empty shells in the end?


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

the nice thing about mts are they generally stay out of sight and underground.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

but must add significantly to the bio load esp when they die?


----------



## Dave-H (Jul 29, 2010)

For whatever reason, I don't have an accumulation of empty shells despite tons of MTS in both of my tanks. I have come to love those little guys!


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

I really like the idea of amano and MTS. Anyone selling some amano or MTS or know a good place to get some?

Also with the shrimp. I really don't have much algea, what can you supplement them with?


----------



## HighDesert (May 8, 2012)

I love my MTS. I haven't had any problems with them dying and causing ammonia spikes. I'm looking at getting some Amanos to take care of algae that is growing on one side of my tank near a window -- I love where it is and don't want to move it! A lot of people on here have MTS they offer from time-to-time. Maybe post in the WTB/RAOK section.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

ok dumb question, is plecos liking the slime a good or bad thing?


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

its a bad thing. they will attach themselves to slower moving fish to eat the slime and damage the skin in the process.


----------



## craigofva (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok good to know. I figured it was ether that. Or maybe the slime would fall off then the pleco ate it


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

My favorite algae crew (pending of course on fish choice) would have to be nerite snails and amano shrimp, maybe with some ottos added
My cherry shrimp are amazing as well, I've watched them pick plants covered in BBA clean in a matter of days.
Ramshorns are okay, I've never really had luck with MTS (I know right...anyone want to give me like, 500 or so? lol)
Mystery Snails work nicely for my larger tanks with larger fish.
If you have a really big tank though (like 75+) and have larger fish in it as well, I would recomend a Fei Fang, aka Flag Tail Prochelodus
I had one for 3 years, beautiful fish and completely decimated algae. Also decemated cambodia and hornwort though, but that might have just been my individual fish, cause it left madagascar lace plant alone.


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the info. Fei fangs are awesome, but think it would out grow my 90g and eat all the plants


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

Not all nerites lay eggs.
None of mine do...
Well none of the ones in my tank do.
As soon as I catch who is the one laying eggs they go in the tub pond.

But for the most part my nerites do not lay eggs.


----------



## xenxes (Dec 22, 2011)

They lay eggs if you have a male + female


----------



## mcaquatic (Apr 26, 2010)

anyone us freshwater clams to aerate the sand?


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Putting Malyasian Trumpets in your own tank is like putting a pest you'll never be able to control in voluntarily... okay maybe that's my experience with them but I say avoid it! If Amanos don't get eaten by Discus, go for them.


----------

